# Making your own plastics?



## Jyphotography (Jun 3, 2011)

Does anyone make or have made their own? Does it save money? Are they what you expect? Whats the low down?


----------



## BassAddict (Jun 4, 2011)

Jyphotography said:


> Does anyone make or have made their own? Does it save money? Are they what you expect? Whats the low down?



No, making your own plastics WILL NOT save u money. I started with that intention but now sell to support my habit. Depending how dedicate you are to it you can make hand poured/injection baits that are better quality than store bought baits, but on the down side you will always want/need more molds, colors, glitters, powders, additives and virgin liquid plastic to experiment with...............


----------



## Jyphotography (Jun 4, 2011)

BassAddict said:


> Jyphotography said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone make or have made their own? Does it save money? Are they what you expect? Whats the low down?
> ...




I was curious if they were injected or come with some of the crazy things that plastics now have. Who do you sell them too?


----------



## BassAddict (Jun 4, 2011)

Jyphotography said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Jyphotography said:
> ...



No, all mine are hand pour I refuse to do injection which IMO takes the art/challenge out of plastics and makes it more focused on production. I sell to tinboat members and a growing list of 'word of mouth' customers, today tho one of my word of mouth customers led to something that might be big for me in the future, more on that to come, dont want to jinx it [-o<


----------



## lswoody (Jun 5, 2011)

Have wondered the same thing myself. Thought with the time and all involved that it would probably not really save any $$$.


----------



## FishingBuds (Jun 5, 2011)

Its not healthy to breath either #-o 

I picked it up as a hobby myself, got my son and I just doing it for us, haven't sold any nor do I wish that on me anyway, BA makes some great baits, and he threw the ignighter on my fire of intrest back a couple of years ago for bait making. 8) 

I like the control, you make it your way once you understand the stuff and your type you throw. So all in all I spend more but the satisfaction is far rewarding than what i spend for it.

here are our frogs we make for us.


----------



## 200racing (Jun 5, 2011)

if you want cheap soft plastics do some searching online. one place i found.https://www.wholesalesoftplastics.com/PlasticWorms.html


----------

